# Protect piano black console



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Brought home my new-to-me car today. And the interior has so much glossy black plastic. And obviously, the high traffic areas have scratching. With it being so different to external paint, how do I go around restoring and protecting it from further scratching?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

I love using CarPro Essence for glossy interior details.
Has light abrasives and fillers, leaves a great finish and protects with a light ceramic coating. Can be used by hand or with polisher of your choice.

If you want you can further protect with ceramic spray like CarPro Reload or full on ceramic coating like CarPro CQUK 3.0.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

If they can be removed, they can be polished free of light scartches and hazing. A DA brings them up a treat.

But this can be difficult if they are in place, due to the surrounding surfaces. If you can mask off, then polish by hand with something like AGylm SRP this can remove some scratches then mask more with fillers. 

Or, look on parts sites and price up some new gloss pieces then fit them, not always as costly as you might think. Instant interior facelift too. 

Keeping them dust and smear free is a challenge. I use a soft dry paint brush, compressed air in a can, then a tiny bit of G6 Perfect glass on soft MF to remove smears.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

ENEP said:


> I love using CarPro Essence for glossy interior details.
> Has light abrasives and fillers, leaves a great finish and protects with a light ceramic coating. Can be used by hand or with polisher of your choice.
> 
> If you want you can further protect with ceramic spray like CarPro Reload or full on ceramic coating like CarPro CQUK 3.0.


I've too got piano black trim and never thought of using Essence. Lucky I have some, thanks for the tip.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

pxr5 said:


> I've too got piano black trim and never thought of using Essence. Lucky I have some, thanks for the tip.


You're welcome


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

If protecting it at any cost is not a concern, then the best possible thing you could do is have it removed, polished (if necessary) and covered in paint protection film, then reinserted.
If PPF is not an option, consider some sort of coating that is used to protect paint, like Gtechniq C1 or Crystal Serum Light (which ever one you choose do research and consult forums to ascertain if anyone has used it successfully on interior trim). Interior dashboard coatings may not be sufficient enough for sensitive piano black trim.

I would invest in good interior detail brushes. The softest of the softest would be the Detail Factory Ultra Soft Detailing Brushes:
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/detail-factory

I also thoroughly recommend the KL!N Korea Bubble Towel - designed specifically to gentle to sensitive surfaces, like piano black plastic trim or leather:
http://www.cleanyourride.uk/KLIN-KOREA-Bubble-Towel

Hope this all helps. Good luck with your new vehicle.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for your advice everyone. I tried SRP (but very sparingly due to dust) and topped with C2V3. If the swirls return, I’ll have to look at a more permanent coating.


----------



## Poul (Apr 22, 2012)

ENEP said:


> I love using CarPro Essence for glossy interior details.
> Has light abrasives and fillers, leaves a great finish and protects with a light ceramic coating. Can be used by hand or with polisher of your choice.
> 
> If you want you can further protect with ceramic spray like CarPro Reload or full on ceramic coating like CarPro CQUK 3.0.


thank you makes it much better


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

If the swirls return, Zaino Plastic Polish is very effective at getting rid of them, using a soft cloth - the kind you get with new glasses.

Ive used the product and that kind of soft cloth to good effect on instrument binnacle plastic to good effect.


----------

